# First Images of the Canon EOS M3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

```
<p>The first images of the upcoming Canon EOS M3 has appeared. This camera is due to be announced on Friday, February 6, 2015.</p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-18561" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/m3qgu1n.jpg" alt="m3qgu1n" width="425" height="353" /></p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-18559" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/m3_backx2zuo.jpg" alt="m3_backx2zuo" width="453" height="352" /></p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-18564" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/canon_eosm3_f0011.jpg" alt="canon_eosm3_f001" width="500" height="389" /></p>
<p>The EOS M3 will be compatible with <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030434-REG/canon_9555b001_evf_dc1_electronic_viewfinder_for.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Canon’s EVF-DC1</a>.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/02/eos-m3-1.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>] & [<a href="http://www.dslr-forum.de/showpost.php?p=12953234&postcount=111" target="_blank">DSLR Forum</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Monchoon (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

I wonder if the top left is a EVF


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The first image of the upcoming Canon EOS M3 has appeared. This camera is due to be announced on Friday, February 6, 2015.</p>
> <p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/02/eos-m3-1.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



Looks like they are changing most of the unique characteristics of the M design.
This one has dials on top and more common camera straps. 
Looks more like a regular PowerShot.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



Monchoon said:


> I wonder if the top left is a EVF


It's a pop up flash. You can see the switch on the side.


----------



## iron-t (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Please have DPAF. And please have at least an optional EVF. And, if so, please TAKE MY MONEY.

In a way, I love my EOS M. In many other ways, I despise it.


----------



## svenski (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Hand grip looks much more usable than in the original and so are the larger dials. I am not convinced it comes with an EVF though.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



Monchoon said:


> I wonder if the top left is a EVF


 Hope so. If Canon wants to compete it needs an EVF model. If this does not come with an EVF built in, then there isn't much hope for Canon to compete in a ruthless market segment. It also won't bode well for thinking Canon has shed its hubris for other product releases this year and next.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

boring design, need more pancake zoom lenses. Also the system needs more lenses in general.


----------



## mirrorless (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

No EFV, no interest, no update by me. Sad representation from Canon (again).


----------



## Etienne (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

A hand grip! What a great innovation, what will they think of next!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Judging by the small bumps on the top right back and bottom right back, looks like it has a 
flippy screen but probably only tilting upwards.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Judging by the lens, they kept it similar in size to the original. That's a good thing, an EVF would increase the size. I expect it'll be compatible with Canon's hotshoe add-on EVF. An extra dial means more control, also good. The integrated grip is nice, glad they ditched their proprietary strap lug. 




PhotographyFirst said:


> If Canon wants to compete it needs an EVF model. If this does not come with an EVF built in, then there isn't much hope for Canon to compete in a ruthless market segment.



I'm sure you're right. After all, the EOS M was merely the second-best selling MILC in the largest geographical market for the segment, beating out models from Fuji, Olympus and Panasonic despite lacking an EVF. Not competitive at all, right? :


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Look at the upper right hand corner of the image of the camera (if you were looking at the back of the camera, then the upper left corner) and then down the side, ending at the bottom right hand corner of the image (bottom left of the back of the camera) with 3 distinct little ledges... That looks like a tilting LCD to me...

Also, the hotshoe looks eerily similar to the G1X Mark II, as does the placement of the pop up flash.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Hopefully the size hasn't increased too much, has anyone used the lens as a scale vs the current M? Doesn't appear to have a built in EVF (though it would be difficult to see in this view) but if it has an add on hotshoe EVF I'd be good with that.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



neuroanatomist said:


> Judging by the lens, they kept it similar in size to the original. That's a good thing, an EVF would increase the size. I expect it'll be compatible with Canon's hotshoe add-on EVF. An extra dial means more control, also good. The integrated grip is nice, glad they ditched their proprietary strap lug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the price it had to come down to in order to sell... They still need to make profit in order to be called competing. You could get one for $250 with a lens, when the original price was closer to an A6000, which spanks the noodles out of it.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Well this one's got dials on top, the previous one had none...

Extras it could have judging by the image and some observations here;

1.separate evf, ala g1xmk2 (mabye even the same one)

2.tiltable lcd

Million dollar question, which sensor ( and how many pixels) and what price???

We will know soon....

Personally, if it had all the above plus the 7d2 sensor I will be more than happy.


----------



## shutterlag (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Looks like no EVF

I just got back from a cruise. With the kids and wife I have no motivation to lug around my FF gear anymore. I ended up using the EOS-M most of the time. However I missed the EVF very much. I was hoping the M3 would allow me to stick with Canon, but a hotshoe EVF is garbage. 

It really looks like after 15 years I'll be moving on. How is it Canon is still missing the boat on mirrorless? Every single time a company has sacrificed innovation to protect existing products they lose, and that's exactly what they're doing. I can't ignore the IBIS + FF + size + video spec of the A7m2 and that ticks me off. There's the added fact Canon has been charging us extra for IS lenses for years when they could have IBIS. So frustrated...


----------



## Tinky (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

The grip looks good and is my one gripe for people with hands like shovels (me)

If there was less noise at higher ISOs and better AF I'd be happy, so long as it was priced realistically.

This might make the remaining stocks of the M1 even cheaper, in which case I would buy a couple to knacker with ML timelapse.

I don't actually care for more pixels. I gave up counting a while ago.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



Ivan Muller said:


> Million dollar question, which sensor ( and how many pixels) and what price???
> 
> We will know soon....
> 
> Personally, if it had all the above plus the 7d2 sensor I will be more than happy.



I really hope the rumors of it having the 24mp Sony sensor are true. I have been limited many time by the DR of the current M.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



shutterlag said:


> I was hoping the M3 would allow me to stick with Canon, but a hotshoe EVF is garbage.


What's the issue with a hotshoe EVF?


----------



## kalieaire (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

i concur with a lot of the previous comments, but I have to add, notice the stereo mic setup on the top 10 and 2 positions.

I feel a chance of the rotating shutter dial and the rotating rear dial to have multifunction uses. Hopefully to control aperture and shutter speed separately.

However, the opposite could be true and that the dial in the rear was moved to the front because the new lcd would be so big that it would only be on the rear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



PhotographyFirst said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the lens, they kept it similar in size to the original. That's a good thing, an EVF would increase the size. I expect it'll be compatible with Canon's hotshoe add-on EVF. An extra dial means more control, also good. The integrated grip is nice, glad they ditched their proprietary strap lug.
> ...



You're talking about North America, where MILC sales are weak. I was referring to Japan...there was no 'fire sale' on the EOS M there.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



neuroanatomist said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


 Got it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



PhotographyFirst said:


> Got it! Thanks for the info.



You do raise a good point about the price drop in the US, though. Canon didn't even release the M2 outside of Asia, presumably they decided it wasn't worth it due to the relative lack of MILC popularity outside of Asia. I don't think an M3 priced at $800 would do well here. But...we'll see if Canon USA even launches it.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



PhotographyFirst said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > PhotographyFirst said:
> ...



I don't know a thing about the market for the EOS M or MILCs in general, in any geographical region or worldwide, but I just love the expression _spanks the noodles out of it_!


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



JonAustin said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Well I find it to be racist and degrading to Asians... Kidding... of course. It's pretty hilarious


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



shutterlag said:


> Looks like no EVF
> 
> I just got back from a cruise. With the kids and wife I have no motivation to lug around my FF gear anymore. I ended up using the EOS-M most of the time. However I missed the EVF very much. I was hoping the M3 would allow me to stick with Canon, but a hotshoe EVF is garbage.
> 
> It really looks like after 15 years I'll be moving on. How is it Canon is still missing the boat on mirrorless? Every single time a company has sacrificed innovation to protect existing products they lose, and that's exactly what they're doing. I can't ignore the IBIS + FF + size + video spec of the A7m2 and that ticks me off. There's the added fact Canon has been charging us extra for IS lenses for years when they could have IBIS. So frustrated...



Whether you stay or move on, I hope you come up with the solution that works for you.

Maybe I'm just a sucker for the marketing hype, but I tend to agree with Canon's assertion that in-lens IS -- optimized for each individual lens -- is a more effective solution than IBIS.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



JonAustin said:


> shutterlag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like no EVF
> ...



Given my (admittedly somewhat dated) experience with Olympus' in-body IS I have to agree. It never seemed to make that much of a difference, maybe 1 stop at best, especially at long focal lengths. When I switched to Canon, the lens-based IS was a revelation. Not sure how the new system in the Sony will compare.


----------



## Zv (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



neuroanatomist said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



There weren't any fires but it did come down in price on amazon.jp around the same time as the US price reduction. I watched it closely and when it hit 31,000 Yen I bought it. It bottomed out at around 29,000 yen before being replaced by the M2 which has almost halved in price itself since release. I saw a used new M2 going for 33,000 recently. *just checked amazon.jp, seems the rumors are helping!

I consider 30,000 a close approximation to $300 btw. the dollor yen rate is all over the darn place now but relatively speaking it's about that.


----------



## freejay (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Since the EOS m and M2 didn't have a flash, the thing on the right top (viewed from the front) of the camara could be a pop up EVF! That would make me by one almost instantly... ;-)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

On the top that is a pop-up flash because there is the flash icon on the right side.


----------



## freejay (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Damn!


----------



## jefflinde (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



shutterlag said:


> Looks like no EVF
> 
> I just got back from a cruise. With the kids and wife I have no motivation to lug around my FF gear anymore. I ended up using the EOS-M most of the time. However I missed the EVF very much. I was hoping the M3 would allow me to stick with Canon, but a hotshoe EVF is garbage.
> 
> It really looks like after 15 years I'll be moving on. How is it Canon is still missing the boat on mirrorless? Every single time a company has sacrificed innovation to protect existing products they lose, and that's exactly what they're doing. I can't ignore the IBIS + FF + size + video spec of the A7m2 and that ticks me off. There's the added fact Canon has been charging us extra for IS lenses for years when they could have IBIS. So frustrated...



Don't take this the wrong way but "Don't let the door hit you when you leave." 

Seriously, i wish all those that threaten to leave would just hurry up and do so. I am sure there are lots of people willing to buy you "inferior" Canon gear and then you can go buy all that wonderful Sony stuff. I would like to see actual sales volumes for the Sony gear. i have yet to ever see a Sony MILC in real life outside of a camera shop. 

As for the M3, i think it addressed all of the issues, design wise, that people had (except EVF but there could be an optional). As long as the sensor and AF are top notch it should do well. I think the target customer for these and most future growth for MILC is people coming from iPhone and P&S. Those people are already used to framing there photo with a screen and not using a EVF/OVF. If MILC are going to expand that is the market they are going to take from.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



Coldhands said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > shutterlag said:
> ...



My experience w/Olympus OMD E-M5 is different... IBIS is on par with the best Canon has to offer - roughly 4 stops. Trouble w/lens based IS is that every lens needs to be replaced to get latest generation of IS. When Olympus releases new OMD E-M5II this month I can update IS for every lens with one purchase - claimed new version is 5 stops. Oh, it will do so even if I mount one of my out-dated Canon FD lenses. In contrast, my older design Canon EF lenses struggle to give me 1-2 stops effective IS; but I'm not going to replace them all at once (actually, my oldest EF lenses don't give me any IS!)

But, I do like the look of the EOS M3. Will have to see the details. Maybe it could be enough to draw me back to a pure Canon kit?


----------



## Woody (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Gimme DPAF and I'll jump on the M3 immediately.

Next up will be the 50 mm update. Just need one with ring-USM.


----------



## Cb33 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Many people seem to have different hopes for this camera than I. An optional hotshoe EVF sounds fine but I'm glad there isn't one built in. I'd rather the size stay crazy small. 

What I want is DPAF or similarly quick and accurate photo and video AF, more dials (which seems to be the case), a built in pop-up flash that can function as a master for off-camera speedlites, and it definitely needs wifi.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

If I was Canon ;D ... I still would have come out with 2 EOS M3 models. One without built-in EVF (and possibly fewer controls) priced like a 100D/SL-1 and one higher end EOS M3 "Pro" with built in viewfinder (and extra controls/features) priced like 70D.

But ... they don't always listen to me ... and every time they get punished by the market. ;D


----------



## sdsr (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



Coldhands said:


> Given my (admittedly somewhat dated) experience with Olympus' in-body IS I have to agree. It never seemed to make that much of a difference, maybe 1 stop at best, especially at long focal lengths. When I switched to Canon, the lens-based IS was a revelation. Not sure how the new system in the Sony will compare.



If your Olympus experience predates the OMD EM5, you might be pleasantly surprised by subsequent developments (including the EM5). Then again, apparently it's easier to do IBIS for smaller sensors such as m4/3 than it is for FF, which is why many seem to be finding the IBIS in the Sony a7II less effective than in the various OMDs. But needn't be an either/or thing - with Sony the IBIS works in conjunction with the IS in lenses that have it, and with Olympus you can use Panasonic lenses if you prefer IS - but not all of those do, which is why IBIS is welcome even if it's less effective than IS. Aside from long telephoto lenses few recent primes have IS and no older ones do, and some is better than none....

As for someone else's comment about lack of an EVF being a marketing disaster, while I won't buy a camera that doesn't have a viewfinder I wonder just how many people agree - most people seem quite happy to take photos with phones and ipads etc. and anything else that can be attached to a "selfie stick"; my hunch is that few who started out that way as photographers would miss it if the camera they move "up" to doesn't have one either.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



1Zach1 said:


> Hopefully the size hasn't increased too much, has anyone used the lens as a scale vs the current M? Doesn't appear to have a built in EVF (though it would be difficult to see in this view) but if it has an add on hotshoe EVF I'd be good with that.



As someone who has a Pocket Wizard in the hotshoe most of the time, an add-on viewfinder just doesn't cut it.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

1. Is there a translation available for the page that the photo appears on?

2. I've posted here on the EVF before...here goes again. The on-board fill-flash (which the M3 looks to include) is much more important to my family and I (we own 3 Ms) than the EVF...and I suspect to most (but not all, and not experienced DSLR users) M3 buyers as well. Some kind of viewfinder is, in fact, essential for certain photo settings...and for me, that's when I hope to utilize a different, more traditional, camera body. What I'm afraid some DSLR traditionalists (many of whom haven't really tried the M or some other modern mirrorless) don't understand is that, at least in my hands, I think about photography in a totally different way...when shooting with an M, as opposed to a 5D whatever. And part of what makes it different is no viewfinder. Embrace change!

3. Our two children LOVE their M. Both tried Rebels. Both prefer the M+22mm combo...and the images they've brought home prove it. We will look hard at the M3. I will look at the next 5Ds, too...but my kids, I think, will prefer the M3.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



HaroldC3 said:


> I really hope the rumors of it having the 24mp Sony sensor are true. I have been limited many time by the DR of the current M.



I'm hoping that the New Sony a7000 has the Toshiba sensor that Nikon uses in the D7100.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



c.d.embrey said:


> HaroldC3 said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope the rumors of it having the 24mp Sony sensor are true. I have been limited many time by the DR of the current M.
> ...



+1


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



1Zach1 said:


> What's the issue with a hotshoe EVF?



Having to pay $2-300.00 extra for something that is built-in on the Sony a7000, a Fuji X camera or an Olympus E-M10. Also NO EVF signal the the M-line is a non-serious Kitty-Kamera.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



josephandrews222 said:


> 1. Is there a translation available for the page that the photo appears on?



If you use Chrome you can right click and chose Translate.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



c.d.embrey said:


> Having to pay $2-300.00 extra for something that is built-in on the Sony a7000, a Fuji X camera or an Olympus E-M10. Also NO EVF signal the the M-line is a non-serious Kitty-Kamera.



No judgement about the M (or any other camera at this point), but I do like that "Kitty-Kamera" descriptor. Very nice!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Seems to have a built-in flash, and improved ergonomics.

I would prefer a mirrorless with the body similar to Rebel SL1.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



jefflinde said:


> I think the target customer for these and most future growth for MILC is people coming from iPhone and P&S. Those people are already used to framing there photo with a screen and not using a EVF/OVF. If MILC are going to expand that is the market they are going to take from.



Ah, the mythical up-grader. If these up-graders existed the bottom would not have fallen out of camera sales. Mirrorless expansion, is coming from the rapidly dwindling DSLR sales.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

.
The "grip" will accommodate a larger, higher capacity battery.

One top dial is a mode dial. The other is exposure comp -- de rigueur now for live view shooting in this type camera.

I like waffles.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



distant.star said:


> .
> The "grip" will accommodate a larger, higher capacity battery.
> 
> One top dial is a mode dial. The other is exposure comp -- de rigueur now for live view shooting in this type camera.
> ...



I thought the same thing about the battery.

My youngest daughter has zero...and I mean zero...problems doing exposure compensation on her M1 with the touchscreen. Here again when I shoot mirrorless (and no viewfinder like on the M1)...I think differently about getting the image.

The importance of the touchscreen and how it is used changes everything. With no viewfinder, I don't see a huge advantage to using a dial on the top of the camera for exposure compensation (as opposed to the touchscreen itself, where the image is).

But I look forward to trying it out!

Where did you get the information that the second dial is exposure compensation? I did see some reference to that in a machine translation of the comments section on the webpage that contains the image of the M3...


----------



## jefflinde (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



c.d.embrey said:


> jefflinde said:
> 
> 
> > I think the target customer for these and most future growth for MILC is people coming from iPhone and P&S. Those people are already used to framing there photo with a screen and not using a EVF/OVF. If MILC are going to expand that is the market they are going to take from.
> ...



So where do you think all those people that were buying Rebels come from? Oh that's right, all those pro guys are trading their 1d's in for the new T5i and some kit lenses. /s Canon's bread and butter is new entry to mid level shooters who will be looking at rebels, XXD series and now the M3. As someone else pointed out, change is good and change is here. using the screen to compose the shot is how most of canons new customers are used to taking pictures. 

Good thing Sony and Olympus bake in an EVF for all the pro guys. I just get tired of all the complaining about this. if you don't like it just don't buy it and go buy a Sony instead.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Am I right...the M3 is close to a half-inch 'taller' than the M1?

...a little more body above-and-below the 18-55 lens on the M3 (compared to the M1)?


----------



## bf (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Perhaps we would see M2 offerings through gray market sellers in the US when M3 comes to market. If M3 returns to US, that would be also a good news.


----------



## jefflinde (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

I hope the Friday announcement of the body come with some new lenses. I would like to see more fast primes and maybe some fast constant zooms. like an EF-M sized 24-70 2.8. The EF glass has always been a major reason that people invest in the Canon brand. i hope they exploit the new EF-M mount with exceptional lenses for both entry (current ef-m lenses) and pro level shooters. Rokinon has some excellent lenses built on the EF-M mount and if canon could build similar lenses but with AF and IS that would help the new M3 body sell and build a customer base.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



josephandrews222 said:


> Where did you get the information that the second dial is exposure compensation? I did see some reference to that in a machine translation of the comments section on the webpage that contains the image of the M3...



Honestly, it came from my "little grey cells," as Poirot would say.

Subsequently, it's pretty clear in the picture here:

http://petapixel.com/2015/02/03/canon-eos-m3-photos-leak-show-new-textured-grip-new-dials/


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



distant.star said:


> josephandrews222 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the information that the second dial is exposure compensation? I did see some reference to that in a machine translation of the comments section on the webpage that contains the image of the M3...
> ...



Tough to see, but it does kind of look like there could be a bump out for an EVF in that second picture of the black body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



AvTvM said:


> But ... they don't always listen to me ... and every time they get punished by the market. ;D



If they listened to you, they'd stop releasing 'mirrorslappers' and _that_ would result in real punishment in the market. Considering that they haven't usually listened to you, and they're still the dSLR market leader...I'd say the evidence shows you advice is worth exactly what they're paying you for it.


----------



## drjlo (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Why do I have this feeling the pricing will disappoint us?


----------



## noncho (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

That body looks more serious and capable. I'm fine with the lack of viewfinger, articulating screen is fine. I have tried Oly E-M10 and didn't used the VF most of the time, it makes such small camera to look and feel bulky. 

I'm interested in new native lenses and AF improvements. Nice and small primes, please!


----------



## sdsr (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



drjlo said:


> Why do I have this feeling the pricing will disappoint us?



Wait a year!


----------



## sdsr (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



neuroanatomist said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon wants to compete it needs an EVF model. If this does not come with an EVF built in, then there isn't much hope for Canon to compete in a ruthless market segment.
> ...



I'm not sure what year you're referring to, but Canon doesn't seem to have done very well relative to certain other companies in the Japanese mirrorless segment in 2014, if the info. here is accurate:

http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/interpreting-data-reveals.html

(Of course, none of them did all that well, period....) 

It would be interesting to know what portion of sales in the mirrorless market is taken by cameras that don't have viewfinders (lower-end m43 and Sony bodies don't, for instance), and what proportion of people who buy mirrorless cameras with viewfinders don't use the viewfinder anyway.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



jefflinde said:


> So where do you think all those people that were buying Rebels come from?



*Were* is the key word here. Rebel sales are tanking too.




> Canon's bread and butter is new entry to mid level shooters who will be looking at rebels, XXD series and now the M3.



That's why Canon, Nikon, etc are panicking ... their bread and butter market has disappeared.



> if you don't like it just don't buy it and go buy a Sony instead.



I own a Sony, but would like to get back to using Canon.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

rear view of EOS M3: http://abload.de/img/m3_backx2zuo.jpg







Discussion in German Photo-Forum: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533975&page=12


----------



## Khufu (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Goddamn, I wanted to do some conjecture-splurging but you've just ruined it for me, AvTvM! I was going to point out that there was no 'M' branding, nevermind 'M3', and see what the forum could invent, having had that pointed out... this could have temporarily been considered the EOS M2S to keep the M2 current! 

If Canon weren't so singularly focussed (and no doubt future-fire-sale wary) with the M line I'd conclude they need a slim/mini model for the M2-like fans, which Asia seems to have plenty of - but calling this the M3 seems to undermine the M2 a little, in terms of keeping it current... Maybe there'll still be the 2 models within 6 months, though both lacking the EVF...

okay, I'm ready for the 750D and M3 full spec lists already... Go, internets! Find!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*

Also in black.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks a lot like my RX-1.


----------



## bereninga (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Also in black.



Looks like where the flash would be (in front instead of pop-up) is Photoshop'd.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



bereninga said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Also in black.
> ...



Looks like somebody removed logos, notice no writing of any kind on the front.


----------



## BJK (Feb 3, 2015)

Curious to find out if the M3 is coming to North America, and at what price.

I was tempted to pick up the M during the fire sale, to have a camera I could take places where DSLRs aren't allowed (i.e., concerts), and which could be compatible with my growing lens collection.


Unless it's more feature-rich than a rebel, it's a tough sell above $400 (w/ lens).


----------



## AtSea (Feb 3, 2015)

Why do camera companies prioritise exposure compensation over shutter/aperture on the dials? Honest question, don't know but have noticed it on tons of cameras, and always thought it would be handier to have one of the other settings.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2015)

AtSea said:


> Why do camera companies prioritise exposure compensation over shutter/aperture on the dials? Honest question, don't know but have noticed it on tons of cameras, and always thought it would be handier to have one of the other settings.



+100

it's an unfortunate "Retro" fad started by the likes of Fuji.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 3, 2015)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Looks a lot like my RX-1.



But will it be as good, and will it be able to compete with the RX 100 Mark III with Sony probably launching the Mark IV in August?

I really hope Canon can make this little thing work, and work well. There are many advantages to using one lens system and similar menus etc.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2015)

Judging by the images, the new M3 is what the original EOS-M should have been from the beginning.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 3, 2015)

With the pop up flash situated so close to the hot shoe, even if there is an optional EVF, it's doubtful it could be used in conjunction with a flash. I doubt Canon would make that mistake, so I must assume there's no optional EVF. That's a little disappointing.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2015)

The EOS M3 will be compatible with the external EVF-DC1 viewfinder (as G1X II) - according to the same user who posted the first EOS M3 pic already back on 01/01/2015 and now the rear image on www.dslr-forum.de 
(no pun intended ;D the forum also includes mirrorless, although the East German military discipline types running that forum "Stalag 17 style"  seem to prefer big fat mirrorslappers). 

The user posting EOS M3 inof and images has been right on the money with his predictions so far, except that Canon - M3 seems to have been delayed by about 2 months - first info was "scheduled for release on 12/02/2104". No idea what happened. 
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showpost.php?p=12862832&postcount=2114

The EVF-DC1 is not really large, it should fit in the M3 flash shoe without impeding use of the built-in pop up flash. So it should look similar to EVF-DC1 atop G1X II:


----------



## BRunner (Feb 3, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Judging by the images, the new M3 is what the original EOS-M should have been from the beginning.


+1
Honestly, I like build quality of my EOS-M, I like the fast and smooth preview even at highest ISOs, quality of display, menu system, BUT ergonomically it's even bigger disaster than old NEX-3...

I see trend here, first release camera with poor handling, then release same camera with minor body tweaks (better grip, different shutter placement, tiltable display...) and sell it for 20% more... A7->A7II (well, I know IBIS - not interesting for me, been there with Pentax long time ago, good high ISO is more important for freezing action), now EOS-M(2) -> EOS-M3...


----------



## shining example (Feb 3, 2015)

AtSea said:


> Why do camera companies prioritise exposure compensation over shutter/aperture on the dials? Honest question, don't know but have noticed it on tons of cameras, and always thought it would be handier to have one of the other settings.



Speaking only for myself, here, but I use exposure comp _a lot_ and like having easy access to it - it's a habit I got into when my main camera was an Ixus, i.e. a camera where exp comp was one of the few ways to get the camera to do what you wanted instead of what the camera wants. So maybe (the discussion on whether/to what extent anyone actually does this notwithstanding) it's designed with people in mind who are upgrading from simpler cameras? 

As for the EVF vs pop-up flash issue, I'm with those who would find a pop-up flash much more useful - to the point where its presence will make a difference to how seriously I consider buying an M3. I practically never use the pop-up flash on the 7D, and have speedlites for the rare occasions when I want to use flash with it, but the M is the camera I take when I can't be bothered to take a camera, and in those scenarios, a built-in flash is a useful thing to have. Especially as I somehow can't bring myself to take the dinky little EX-90 seriously - I've never used it and never have it with me because it's just so... silly...


----------



## Tinky (Feb 3, 2015)

The target market might understand brighter or darker but not apertures and shutters.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 3, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> The EOS M3 will be compatible with the external EVF-DC1 viewfinder (as G1X II) - according to the same user who posted the first EOS M3 pic already back on 01/01/2015 and now the rear image on www.dslr-forum.de (no pun intended ;D the forum also includes mirrorless, although the East German military discipline types running that forum "Stalag 17 style"  seem to prefer big fat mirrorslappers). He has been right on the money with his predictions re. EOS M3 so far, alsthough there has been a delay at Canon - M3 seems to have been scheduled for release on 12/02/2104 at first. No idea why it was delayed.
> http://www.dslr-forum.de/showpost.php?p=12862832&postcount=2114
> 
> The EVF-DC1 is not really large, it should fit in the M3 flash shoe without impeding use of the built-in pop up flash. So it should look similar to EVF-DC1 atop G1X II:



Interesting. Thanks for the optimistic response. I really hope Canon gets this right in features and price.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 3, 2015)

This camera is probably going to be ok. At the risk of sounding superficial (which I probably am  )... Is it me, or is this camera really ugly? I have been hoping for several years that Canon would release a mirrorless camera the likes of Nikon Df? Lately I have been on an analoge trip (I saved up money for the 7DII, and in the last minute used my money to buy a Mamiya RZ67 pro II +++), and going around shooting film with my beautiful Canon A-1 is great. I would love to have its digital brother or sister


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 3, 2015)

Its a really boring looking camera.


----------



## andrewflo (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm actually really interested in this. I love my EOS M. Perfect B cam for video and decent carry around body when I don't want to lug around a DSLR.

Tiltable screen looks great. And pop up flash will be sooo much more convenient than carrying an external flash. Would be nice if the pop up flash can tilt for bounce flashes but not holding my breath. 

I personally don't really care for an EVF... does that make me crazy? I just hand shade the LCD. If there's a photo I really really really needed to get perfect... I would just use a DSLR.

But please more pancake lenses! A 50mm would be fantastic.

The real question is what price point will this come in at. If we're looking at another ~$800 body (which isn't unlikely if you look at the G7x) it probably isn't an easy buy. Especially since the EOS M1 is $200-$300. This camera doesn't look 3x better


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2015)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I shun most devices that look "non-boring" ... "premium", flashy, glitzy, blingy, retro, sleek, cool ... those adjectives usually go along with "lacking in functionality" and "way to expensive for what it is" ... so I don't buy. ;D


----------



## Khufu (Feb 3, 2015)

But whyyyy does the black version come with a pixelated smudge instead of the Canon logo?..

is this that first image from the German forum that somehow managed to stay hidden from the English speaking world for a month? I bet every other post on that forum thread is about not telling us they've seen it!


----------



## LesC (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried the EOS M and as nice as it is, without an EVF it's just not unseable in bright conditions.

If I want to 'travel light', I use my EOS 100D (SL1) with a 17-40L attached - pretty compact & very light with very few compromises. 

Can't see that the new EOS M3 with optional EVF attached will be much smaller that the SL1. I'm still looking for something really small too, I'll probably go for something like the Panasonic GM5. Not really sure what market the M3 is aimed at?


----------



## Tinky (Feb 3, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> The user posting EOS M3 inof and images has been right on the money with his predictions so far, except that Canon - M3 seems to have been delayed by about 2 months - first info was "scheduled for release on 12/02/2104". No idea what happened.



2104? That's quite a scoop! Northlight Rumors says there is a new Rebel due early in 2105 though. I would hold off for now.


----------



## Paste Pot Pete (Feb 3, 2015)

Slightly better than the M1 & M2, but the real problem with the M System is the lenses. There are only four amateurish models available on the whole planet; only two of them are marketed on the North American continent (which is simply insulting); and the EF-M lens adapter is discontinued, so remediating the substandard EF-M lens lineup with EF and EF-S lenses is no longer an option. I'm a Canon full-frame user with mostly L lenses, but for a smaller lighter option I went m4/3. Life is too short to wait for the M System to have something like the Olympus PRO lenses, the PanaLeica primes, or even the Panasonic f/2.8 zooms. It probably never will.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Paste Pot Pete said:


> and the EF-M lens adapter is discontinued


It has?


----------



## Tinky (Feb 3, 2015)

If I were Canon I would market a low cost tough plastic version of the adaptor, but EF-s to ef-m only. There are no huge ef-s lenses so it would be a cheap gateway to the slightly wider Eos system, or a gateway to M for those already using rebels with Ef-s lenses.

I don't see the point of designing telephoto or superzooms or heavy large aperture lenses in the m mount. Such lenses are never goint to be compact. If somebody is that keen they will adapt.

I adapt a 400mm Tokina to my m for video and some stils, the absence of mirrorslap is a godsend, but I would never expect to pocket such a combo. 


And there is absolutely nothing substandard about the EF-m 22mm.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 4, 2015)

Paste Pot Pete said:


> Slightly better than the M1 & M2, but the real problem with the M System is the lenses. There are only four amateurish models available on the whole planet; only two of them are marketed on the North American continent (which is simply insulting);



I see 4 available on Canon website in North America:





http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/en/subCategoryHome/msegid/2/catid/17/scatid/72


----------



## dppaskewitz (Feb 4, 2015)

1Zach1 said:


> Paste Pot Pete said:
> 
> 
> > and the EF-M lens adapter is discontinued
> ...



Still around, but white box?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1021045-REG/canon_6098b002wb_ef_m_lens_adapter_kit.html


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Paste Pot Pete said:


> Slightly better than the M1 & M2, but the real problem with the M System is the lenses. There are only four amateurish models available on the whole planet; only two of them are marketed on the North American continent (which is simply insulting); and the EF-M lens adapter is discontinued, so remediating the substandard EF-M lens lineup with EF and EF-S lenses is no longer an option. I'm a Canon full-frame user with mostly L lenses, but for a smaller lighter option I went m4/3. Life is too short to wait for the M System to have something like the Olympus PRO lenses, the PanaLeica primes, or even the Panasonic f/2.8 zooms. It probably never will.


there's a lot wrong here. the adapter isn't discontinued. and frankly USA is where MILC goes to die.

also there is certainly nothing wrong with the lenses that canon has developed for it. they are small, light and inexpensive.


----------



## dcm (Feb 4, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> Paste Pot Pete said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly better than the M1 & M2, but the real problem with the M System is the lenses. There are only four amateurish models available on the whole planet; only two of them are marketed on the North American continent (which is simply insulting);
> ...



That would be the Canon Canada site. Canon USA still only has the first two listed. The M and its lenses are available in Canada, just not the USA. Using the North American generalization with Canon is probably not appropriate since each country is separate.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 4, 2015)

dcm said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > Paste Pot Pete said:
> ...



Are you saying that Canada is not located in North America?

Or is mail ordering from many Canadian stores to difficult?


----------



## dcm (Feb 4, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



Nope, but just not available everywhere in the North American continent.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The first images of the upcoming Canon EOS M3 has appeared. This camera is due to be announced on Friday, February 6, 2015.</p>



notable things over the M

- Separate port areas for HDMI (right hand side) / Mic & USB/AV (Left hand side)
- shutter control dial, EC dial and two custom setting banks (C1 and C2 - on the mode dial)
- dedicate MF button
- looks to be around 5-6mm taller than the M2, and around 3-4mm wider. Who knows how deeper. Still dramatically smaller than any APS-C MILC with an EVF. People need a reality check with the size and what it can / should contain.
- canon kept with the 3:2 LCD. 
- tilt screen
- flash
- Wifi and NFC (wifi logo bottom left, NFC logo bottom right) 
- hotshoe looks like it supports the EVF - which isn't a bad one 2.36M dot EVF.

given the size and if you think of the lenses - canon's going after the A5100 or the X-A2 or even the PEN series cameras, this isn't a badly positioned camera.

Cost? well people again fail to grasp simple stuff - the M came out in 2012 when 65000 Yen was around 800 USD - with the US buck totally #$()*&#$ over. Now that same 65,000 Yen is 550 USD.

Still a lot of questions on core specs remaining.. still curious on why there's a rumor saying this is 24Mp.. that would be surprising.

Still this is a healthy update for those that have the M and didn't mind fitting in to how Canon wanted you to work the camera.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

Optional EVF will take away the compactness of mirrorless...

Not sure why Canon didn't go with pop-up EVF :


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Optional EVF will take away the compactness of mirrorless...
> 
> Not sure why Canon didn't go with pop-up EVF :


no hotshoe in that, also no ILC mount. not much of a difference there now is it? an ILC mount takes a considerable more volume internally, and losing the hotshoe would be huge IMO. Not to mention that canon's external one is tilting - far more practical. and the M3 has more actual external controls than that.


----------



## pwp (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh oh... where's the EVF?
Sorry Canon, missed a sale here.

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Its a really boring looking camera.



Appearance...what a useless way to judge a camera. How sad…


----------



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a really boring looking camera.
> ...



It's not a useless way to judge the aesthetics of the design.

For some that is important.

I've always wanted to own a Pentax K-01 and a set of pancake lenses, for not much more reason than I really dig the design. Same goes for the Minolta CLE, the Contax G2, the Powershot Pro1, I've owned a film ricoh GR and a GRD, both really nicely designed cameras.

I don't think the m3 looks boring, but I do prefer the absolute minimalism of my m1's.

i'm quite into design, quite into aesthetics, as much as I admire the post-modern deconstructionalism of the Pompidou centre, I wouldn't want to buy a kettle designed from the inside out.

I wouldn't buy a csc or dslr on aesthetics alone, but if it didn't look right to me, No matter how good it was, I wouldn't buy it.

Who are you to judge?


----------



## shining example (Feb 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I wouldn't buy a csc or dslr on aesthetics alone, but if it didn't look right to me, No matter how good it was, I wouldn't buy it.



Same here. You - or at least I - have to love a camera, or you won't take it with you, and then what's the point? And alongside other things like specs, usability and how it feels in your hand, aesthetics also come into that.

Agreed that the M1 looks nicer, but the look wouldn't put me off this. The price is far more likely to be why I won't buy it (anytime soon)...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Optional EVF will take away the compactness of mirrorless...
> ...


I doubt they can't.

At least something like this, just to stay compact. I seriously DO NOT understand why external EVF :-\


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


and that's alot bigger than an M and has a piddly 16:9 screen that blows for photography. does the smaller A5000 have an EVF? the A5100? any of the PEN's? the X-A1/2? no? think there's a reason? why yes.. they are probably .. gasp. SMALL?


The A5000/A5100 are around the same size as the M - they dont' have EVF's either. they actually have LESS manual controls as this M3, and don't even have a hotshoe (well not that sony has a flash system)


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...


Both EOS-M and a6000 are not pocketable cameras. Shooting in the afternoon without EVF...uhmm :


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I have one full spectrum M that I use predominately for IR. that only gets used in the brightest of sunny days (the only time you can actually really shoot IR). with MAX brightness; it works. have you actually tried one?

and just because they are not pocketable to you - doesn't necessarily make it so that people want bigger cameras.

so yeah, your premise that they could add an EVF without changing the size - still think that? they will have to add at least around 3/4" to the width and also gimp the LCD.

if you really want that - get a sony?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

shining example said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't buy a csc or dslr on aesthetics alone, but if it didn't look right to me, No matter how good it was, I wouldn't buy it.
> ...



You guys should really switch to Nikon...


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> shining example said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...



pfff Lunar. Go big or go home.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> shining example said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...


HeHe +5


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 4, 2015)

IF (BIG if) the photos are real, then the is NO EVF, also just a tilt screen (NO Flippy screen like the 70D).

While I could live with a $240.00 EVF-DC1, the lack of a PC (Prontor Compur) port stops the use of studio flash if I'm using the EVF-DC1 EVF. *BTW I Always have a Profoto 600B in my car's trunk,* YMMV 

Is the M3 good or bad ??? It depends on what you expect from a Mirrorless camera. I'm looking for a *DSLR replacement,* NOT an up-dated Kitty-Kamera, YMMV.

So I guess my long wait (for Mirrorless announcements) is about over, and there may be be no more Canon cameras in my future 

BTW I'm fast for an old man, an d I'm sure I can still outrun the door


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > shining example said:
> ...



Not as Gaudy as the BRIKK


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2015)

c.d.embrey said:


> IF (BIG if) the photos are real, then the is NO EVF, also just a tilt screen (NO Flippy screen like the 70D).
> 
> While I could live with a $240.00 EVF-DC1, the lack of a PC (Prontor Compur) port stops the use of studio flash if I'm using the EVF-DC1 EVF. *BTW I Always have a Profoto 600B in my car's trunk,* YMMV
> 
> ...



You can optical trigger the Profoto with the pop up flash.

Don't see failings, see opportunities and solutions.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > IF (BIG if) the photos are real, then the is NO EVF, also just a tilt screen (NO Flippy screen like the 70D).
> ...



don't most normal monolights now ignore E-TTL preflash?

or an optical slave trigger works.

or gasp maybe just use the tilting back LCD?


----------



## dak723 (Feb 4, 2015)

I think Canon sees the mirrorless market as an upgrade path for those currently using smartphones. Therefore no EVF necessary or even desired. Only time will tell if the marketing strategy works, but personally, I see no real reason to market this camera to those who prefer a viewfinder (whether EVF or OVF). Those folks already have Interchangeable Lens Cameras and quite likely it is a Canon DSLR.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> You can optical trigger the Profoto with the pop up flash.



I could, but why would I want to add a source (that adds light to the scene) that is NOT where I want it ???



> don't most normal monolights now ignore E-TTL pre flash?


 A Profot 600B is a pack, NOT a moonlight.



> or gasp maybe just use the tilting back LCD?



One of the great things about the 'net is there is always someone who thinks they can do a better job of running your business, than you can


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 4, 2015)

Quasimodo said:


> This camera is probably going to be ok. At the risk of sounding superficial (which I probably am  )... Is it me, or is this camera really ugly? I have been hoping for several years that Canon would release a mirrorless camera the likes of Nikon Df? Lately I have been on an analoge trip (I saved up money for the 7DII, and in the last minute used my money to buy a Mamiya RZ67 pro II +++), and going around shooting film with my beautiful Canon A-1 is great. I would love to have its digital brother or sister



It's not you, or at least not just you, because the first thought that came to my mind when I saw this camera was, oh my goodness, why did Canon make it ugly? I was surprised, because I've always thought Canon made really nice looking cameras. Way better looking than the ones made by some of its competitors. I buy my electronics by what they have in terms of technology but after that, design becomes an important second consideration. I view Canon as sort of the Apple of the camera world – – it understood that great technology can be beautiful on the outside too.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 4, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> You can optical trigger the Profoto with the pop up flash.



Are you telling me I should have used a Canon 580EX to trigger Profoto packs ??? I guess that using Pocket Wizards with 1DsII, 5D2 and 5D3 cameras was a HUGE mistake ??? After using Pocket Wizards, for all these years, it turns out that myself and all my Commercial Shooter friends were doing it wrong.Who knew.



> Don't see failings, see opportunities and solutions.



Another person who thinks they know more about my business than I do


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

c.d.embrey said:


> One of the great things about the 'net is there is always someone who thinks they can do a better job of running your business, than you can



you open up that door when you call something a kitty kamera and unsuitable to your exacting standards.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

dak723 said:


> I think Canon sees the mirrorless market as an upgrade path for those currently using smartphones. Therefore no EVF necessary or even desired. Only time will tell if the marketing strategy works, but personally, I see no real reason to market this camera to those who prefer a viewfinder (whether EVF or OVF). Those folks already have Interchangeable Lens Cameras and quite likely it is a Canon DSLR.


pretty much. also when you consider that canon fairly easily captured nearly as much marketshare in japan as Panasonic without even really trying - they must have some half decent idea what they are targeting.

let's face it there's a lot more causal photographers than there is enthusiasts. if the M line is going to sooner or later supplant most of the rebel line it would make sense that it's focus isn't at the 70D/7DII level of performance and interoperability. and besides, that area is just too jammed packed with Sony, Fuji, Olympus, Panasonic, Samsung all fighting over what is probably around 5% of the total marketshare - why on earth would canon want to go there.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > One of the great things about the 'net is there is always someone who thinks they can do a better job of running your business, than you can
> ...



Kitty-Kamera comes from the Japanese *Hello Kitty* brand that is aimed at young women http://www.sanrio.com

My "exacting standards" are simply Pro Standards. I want a Pro Mirrorless camera, to replace my DSLRs. The M3 ain't it ... simple as that.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> And there is absolutely nothing substandard about the EF-m 22mm.



Focus speed. I love the lens but it is very slow to focus.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 4, 2015)

c.d.embrey said:


> Is the M3 good or bad ??? It depends on what you expect from a Mirrorless camera. I'm looking for a *DSLR replacement,* NOT an up-dated Kitty-Kamera, YMMV.



+1

I agree. While Canon maybe making the correct marketing decisions, I was hoping for a bit more enthusiasts take on their new M... more along the lines of Fuji. Definitely a step in the right direction, but an EVF was near the top of my list.

Still hopeful for more EF-M lenses to be announced. That could make a difference. Looking for more fast primes like the 22mm pancake.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't wait to see the reviews on this thing. As much as I like the eos M, it does lack quite a bit in function. If I do get this, I will get the EVF attachment no questions. Exciting time to be on canon rumors.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> shining example said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...



Not that I care what you think I should do about anything, I guess you were being 'funny' and left off the 'lol' or smiley face, rather than just being obnoxious for a second time, lol 

Maybe someday I will switch to Nikon. I should have added the 35Ti and the FM2a as other designs I coveted. The point being there weren't any EOS cameras on my list, because, yeah, they are almost universally pretty damn dull to look at. The 50e was about as interesting as it got. And it was terrible. 3 point AF etc.

It hasn't stopped me buying many over the years.

I would stop short of a solid gold nikon because I tend to shun the ostentatious, I find some of the conspicuous consumption evident amongst certain kinds of amateurs very 1980s. 

If it was all just about better images, I'd expect to see that in the work, in some cases I just don't. lol


----------



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > And there is absolutely nothing substandard about the EF-m 22mm.
> ...



Will be interesting to see how the m3 improves upon that aspect. My very fast focussing 100mm f2.0 usm is also very slow on the m.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2015)

It is interesting to see a single picture can generate so much " dislike " discussion. My own personal perspective: The EOS-M3 was never meant to be a professional level camera. It is for light weight and small size. As long as it has the picture quality of the 70D, with fast AF and keep almost the same size of the EOS-M, with optional EVF, it is doing what it supposed to be. The main concern is the price point. If it is priced higher than the SL1 it will be another flop.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Rocky said:


> It is interesting to see a single picture can generate so much " dislike " discussion. My own personal perspective: The EOS-M3 was never meant to be a professional level camera. It is for light weight and small size. As long as it has the picture quality of the 70D, with fast AF and keep almost the same size of the EOS-M, with optional EVF, it is doing what it supposed to be. The main concern is the price point. If it is priced higher than the SL1 it will be another flop.


+1

can't disagree with that. I'm also not sure what medication some are on expecting a pro camera body with f-all in the way of pro style lenses.

I'm hoping that canon keeps with the M and M2 pricing with the M3. 

Now before people blow a heart valve.. the M and M2 were priced around 65,000 Yen.

It just so happened that was around 825 USD in 2012 (EOS-M release date), and 650 USD in 2013 (EOS-M2 release date), and 550 USD currently.

A lot of the perception was really around the 2012 currency valuation - with the Yen trading at a all time high. Whereas in theory the M3 could come out at the same value as the M1/M2 and be prices competitively in the USA at around 499 USD for the body, and around 1199 for the 3 lens kit.

or canon could do a big f-you .. you guys don't want MILC's over there anyways and charge 799 for the body.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

I wanted an m+22 from day 1, having really admired the panasonic gf-1, and toyed and toyed and toyed with it, canon finally delivered.

The problem was they wanted £840 for it.

Thankfully some reviewers didn't read the manual, canon got their marketing a little wrong, and I got one for £350 instead, then a second for £200, and I might get a third if prices go lower, for video its great to have consistency between bodies.. especially as I can use these ms as functional end caps... no more switching primes in a dusty location.

Never had the option, or saw the point of the 2. Will I buy a 3, probably not, if I want a camera with better grip or better af I really don't mind going for my 7d instead.

It will be interesting to see how the 3 takes off... I always thought the strength of the m would be that it is systemic, rather than as a primary single camera. For this reason, aside from a few more pancakes, I don't think canon should spend too much time of ef-m lenses, but should in fact put a plastic ef-s adaptor or money off a metal ef/ef-s adaptor in every m box.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I wanted an m+22 from day 1, having really admired the panasonic gf-1, and toyed and toyed and toyed with it, canon finally delivered.
> 
> The problem was they wanted £840 for it.
> 
> ...


along those sames lines, or what they should to is package each M3 with a metabones-like EF-M to EF adapter with accelerated in the adapter AF (perhaps another battery in the adapter itself).


----------



## Europa--JDM (Feb 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> I wanted an m+22 from day 1, having really admired the panasonic gf-1, and toyed and toyed and toyed with it, canon finally delivered.
> 
> The problem was they wanted £840 for it.
> 
> ...



I also have a couple of M's. In different colors.  

With this upcoming announcement it seems like the original M could actually be more valuable because it's actually smaller? Just a thought. For me that was mostly the appeal of the camera anyway, as well as the APS-C and a nice pancake.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2015)

Tinky said:


> For this reason, aside from a few more pancakes, I don't think canon should spend too much time of ef-m lenses, but should in fact put a plastic ef-s adaptor or money off a metal ef/ef-s adaptor in every m box.


Amazon is selling the Canon adapter for $45 in the U.S.


----------



## scrup (Feb 4, 2015)

Disappointed in the increased size and the grip. They should of kept it simplistic like the original. 

Only thing they really needed was increased AF speed, next gen sensor and maybe AV, TV, M and P as part of the main dial. Also a dedicated switch to turn on and off the touchscreen. I would of happily upgraded.

Instead they listened to too many people and came up with a camera that is half full and half empty. The price will probably increase substantially now.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

scrup said:


> Disappointed in the increased size and the grip. They should of kept it simplistic like the original.
> 
> Only thing they really needed was increased AF speed, next gen sensor and maybe AV, TV, M and P as part of the main dial. Also a dedicated switch to turn on and off the touchscreen. I would of happily upgraded.
> 
> Instead they listened to too many people and came up with a camera that is half full and half empty. The price will probably increase substantially now.



it's really not that much bigger. if I had to guess I would say it's around 112 mm × 72mm x 36mm. As a comparison the Sony A5100 is 110 x 63 x 36 mm - with a narrower 16:9 screen.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

scrup said:


> Disappointed in the increased size and the grip. They should of kept it simplistic like the original.
> 
> Only thing they really needed was increased AF speed, next gen sensor and maybe AV, TV, M and P as part of the main dial. Also a dedicated switch to turn on and off the touchscreen. I would of happily upgraded.
> 
> Instead they listened to too many people and came up with a camera that is half full and half empty. The price will probably increase substantially now.



Some us use like a little meat on our lady's bones. 

A little junk in the trunk never hurt nothin.


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2015)

I like the size of the original M/M2, not sure how I feel about the grip on this new thing. On the one hand (lol pun intended) it'll be comfortable to hold but on the other it will add bulk and presumably weight. Pop up flash is a nice addition for those rubbishy party shots for facebook that are one step above my iPhone 6, I was thinking about the 90ex but didn't want to buy it (I'll probably use it once). 

I'm seriously thinking of getting an M2 though. I love the original M but I really want to use the Yongnuo RF 603 as a remote trigger. The M2 has wifi that would be a work around and I can just use my phone. The RC-6 is OK but you have to be in front or kinda sideways. I want to place the M in some hard to reach places as it's small and release remotely. Plus the M2 has faster AF. 

Feeling some slight M GAS. Just need to make do with what I got! Damn these low low priced Ms! They make it so easy!


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2015)

scrup said:


> Disappointed in the increased size and the grip. They should of kept it simplistic like the original.
> 
> Only thing they really needed was increased AF speed, next gen sensor and maybe AV, TV, M and P as part of the main dial. Also a dedicated switch to turn on and off the touchscreen. I would of happily upgraded.
> 
> Instead they listened to too many people and came up with a camera that is half full and half empty. The price will probably increase substantially now.


With the lens on, the grip is not going to take up any real space. With size increase 3 to 4mm in width and length is not going to be a problem. Just hope that the thickness does not increase . Also hope that that Canon will put a bigger battery inside the grip.


----------



## scrup (Feb 4, 2015)

Rocky said:


> With the lens on, the grip is not going to take up any real space. With size increase 3 to 4mm in width and length is not going to be a problem. Just hope that the thickness does not increase . Also hope that that Canon will put a bigger battery inside the grip.



Maybe you are right. Probably will need to wait to see it in the flesh to see how much of an increase it is.

Depending on the price of the M3 a used A7 may be a better purchase for increase image quality.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

except that your ef lenses wont adapt as well to an a7...


----------



## dswtan (Feb 4, 2015)

Very encouraged by the M3 photos so far - no use for an EVF for me, and love all the little improvements I'm seeing. Price likely steep, so I'm unlikely to be an early adopter, but Canon occasionally surprises us. Fingers crossed for that and a good sensor! My usage is a lightweight companion and backup to my main 5D3.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



PhotographyFirst said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the lens, they kept it similar in size to the original. That's a good thing, an EVF would increase the size. I expect it'll be compatible with Canon's hotshoe add-on EVF. An extra dial means more control, also good. The integrated grip is nice, glad they ditched their proprietary strap lug.
> ...



i'm actually looking forward to the m3, and how is it you can say the a6000 spanks the noodles out of it? on paper or have you actually used them side by side? I have and all i can say is the a6000 is far from perfect and they are so similar in performance but the a6000 is quite a bit bigger and does have better low iso DR but thats about it
I prefer the EOS m to the a6000


----------



## Tinky (Feb 4, 2015)

you've used the m3? Is it a new battery? Is there a remote socket?


----------



## dufflover (Feb 4, 2015)

Pop up flash is going to attract more sales than a popup EVF, as fancy as it is. Given the style of camera it is and how many people don't whinge about taking photos with a phone or other non-EVF cameras sorry you're probability in the minority.

Besides, if they do it right with DPAF (still surprised it's still not in an M given that tech is just perfectly suited!) and the somewhat flippy screen it will be very capable. Not that I can see myself being able to justify replacing my current EOS-M either.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2015)

There must be some major thing regarding the sensor in EOS M3 and Rebel 760D - pretty much evrything else has credibly leaked by now ... but not the sensor. The longer they keep this under cover, the more I believe it is going to be the Sony 24 MP sensor as sported in the A6000, or maybe, just maybe a slightly improved version of it. This would also nicely explain why there is no DPAF. 

But - who cares? So far Canon has not been able to goive its (non-video) stills customers any real advantage from it. In both 70D and 7D II live view AF is still "rather pedestrian" compared to "best in class" like Fuji X-T1, Oly M1, Samsung NX-1 or even Nikon 1 (yes, much smaller sensor, problem is easier to solve).

I believe Canon is still trying to sort out communications around the launch ... should they avoid any mentioning that the sensor is "not Canon made" until it is discovered and posted all over the internet by the first person who tears down a 760D or EOS M3 to its parts and checks the sensor [Roger Cicala, please!] or should they be forthcoming from the start trying to insist, that "while the sensor is indeed made in a Sony fab, the entire design and all specs of it are fruits of the marvelous Canon R&D department" until that statement will also be tron to pieces by forums like ours here and "the net" in general? Nice marketing communications dilemma - depending on how Canon will handle it, could be great stuff for future case studies at business schools. 8)


----------



## yankl (Feb 4, 2015)

Its a shame that the EOS M owners cannot use the EVF-DC1 Electronic Viewfinder :-[
JD




Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The first images of the upcoming Canon EOS M3 has appeared. This camera is due to be announced on Friday, February 6, 2015.</p>
> <p><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-18561" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/m3qgu1n.jpg" alt="m3qgu1n" width="425" height="353" /></p>
> <p><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-18559" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/m3_backx2zuo.jpg" alt="m3_backx2zuo" width="453" height="352" /></p>
> <p><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-18564" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/canon_eosm3_f0011.jpg" alt="canon_eosm3_f001" width="500" height="389" /></p>
> ...


----------



## Rahul (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



distant.star said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Having to pay $2-300.00 extra for something that is built-in on the Sony a7000, a Fuji X camera or an Olympus E-M10. Also NO EVF signal the the M-line is a non-serious Kitty-Kamera.
> ...



A perfect camera for Don Haines? ;D


----------



## Rahul (Feb 4, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> There must be some major thing regarding the sensor in EOS M3 and Rebel 760D - pretty much evrything else has credibly leaked by now ... but not the sensor. The longer they keep this under cover, the more I believe it is going to be the Sony 24 MP sensor as sported in the A6000, or maybe, just maybe a slightly improved version of it. This would also nicely explain why there is no DPAF.
> 
> But - who cares? So far Canon has not been able to goive its (non-video) stills customers any real advantage from it. In both 70D and 7D II live view AF is still "rather pedestrian" compared to "best in class" like Fuji X-T1, Oly M1, Samsung NX-1 or even Nikon 1 (yes, much smaller sensor, problem is easier to solve).



Since you bring up Roger Cicala, I must share his views on the DPAF that you cite is pedestrian - 



> Do you use live view focus? The 7DII hits live view focus in a split second; nearly as fast as phase detection and waayyyy faster than the original.



http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii

Now unless you are saying that the phase detect AF on the 7DII is pedestrian, Roger Cicala is simply saying that you do not know what you are talking about. 

Why let facts get in the way of a good story!


----------



## jolive3 (Feb 4, 2015)

24MP sensor: clearly from Sony. The G7x already has one made by them. DPAF? Hope so. It's logical. But with Canon you never know. New lenses instead of a new camera? That would be (very) nice. What's the point of having a small camera and then lose that advantage by adding an adapter and extra unnecessary bulk? This new M3 seems like a marriage between the M and the G1xMII - both I own and love, so that's pleasing, BUT: no new lenses = start looking for an alternative, not going back to the mirror.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: First Image of the Canon EOS M3*



bf said:


> Perhaps we would see M2 offerings through gray market sellers in the US when M3 comes to market. If M3 returns to US, that would be also a good news.



If the M3 is coming to NA, I wouldn't rule out the M2 being released as well, perhaps as an entry-level body to the M system. The fact that it has been already out a year in Asia may mean lower costs. 

In addition, perhaps the US will finally get the 11-22 and 55-200 as well. Would make sense to put out those lenses with a new M3 to revitalize things.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> There must be some major thing regarding the sensor in EOS M3 and Rebel 760D - pretty much evrything else has credibly leaked by now ... but not the sensor.



that was leaked a while back (jan 21st) on canonwatch as 
24.2MP sensor Hybrid AF III 
ISO 100-12800 (seems the same as the 750/760D rebel).
7fps

since the 750/760 is confirmed (supposedly by now) with a 24.2Mp sensor, one would have to assume pretty rationally that the rumor was accurate.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



I’m not lucky enough to own “full spectrum M”. However, in the last 2yrs I had bought, used and sold EOS-M, x100s, A7, a7r and RX1. I'm well aware the sizes and weights of these cameras. I’m aware of not having EVF is become real issue.

Looking at today ICL mirrorless systems, most HOT selling systems have built-in EVF. In fact, their EVF is getting better and better each day. I’m glad to see M3 has exp-comp dail – which was missing in EOS-M and M2.


“so yeah, your premise that they could add an EVF without changing the size - still think that?” ==> Let’s NOT put words in my mouth. The pictures were just to show how built-in EVF could be included.

“if you really want that - get a sony?” ==> If I want the best mirrorless system today, Canon is not my 1st choice. In fact, my A7s is on the way home.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

jolive3 said:


> 24MP sensor: clearly from Sony. The G7x already has one made by them.


the sony 24Mp sensor is a different size.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Looking at today ICL mirrorless systems, most HOT selling systems have built-in EVF. In fact, their EVF is getting better and better each day.



Actually in japan the hot selling ones are without the EVF and usually based upon discounting and not on EVF.

PEN E-PL6, E-PL7, EOS-M/M2, NEX-5T, Pentax Q7 are about the top 10 sellers doing a look a through the top 40 cameras sold in japan. Odd. Not one in the top 40 with an EVF.

Top selling MILC in amazon usually is determined more by discount than by EVF. United states, NEX-5TL is the top selling MILC with a 43% discount. Japan the E-PL6 with a 56% discount is the current best seller. Amazon.de - A5000 with a 32% discount is the biggest seller.

Fuji X-T1/E1? not even on the radar for sales (actually Fuji isn't at all). A series from Sony? almost every other full frame camera sells more.

Sorry - I'd love to see where you are getting your sales stats that states the "hot selling systems are with EVF"


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at today ICL mirrorless systems, most HOT selling systems have built-in EVF. In fact, their EVF is getting better and better each day.
> ...


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



so basically you got nothing.

got it.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> shining example said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. You - or at least I - have to love a camera, or you won't take it with you, and then what's the point? And alongside other things like specs, usability and how it feels in your hand, aesthetics also come into that.
> ...



Why? That thing looks hideous, and I rather doubt that someone who thought it looked good would take photos I would want to look at. The suggestion that aesthetics should play no role whatsoever in evaluating a camera strikes me as rather odd, at least to the extent one regards photography as an aesthetic activity. Cameras and lenses may just be tools, but it's hardly obvious why anyone who cares about how things look when making images should switch off his/her aesthetic sense when looking at those tools. Part of the appeal for me of vintage lenses - especially those with scalloped focusing rings - is their appearance and the tactile pleasure using them. I wouldn't use them if they made inferior images, but many don't. Rather, they make the whole process of taking photos more enjoyable. 

This view isn't as rare as you might think, either. Complete strangers have come up me and said "what a beautiful camera" when I've had my silver-trim OMD EM5 around my neck, and I don't think it would be unreasonable to suggest that much of the appeal of the Fuji-X cameras is their appearance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

sdsr said:


> Why? That thing looks hideous, and I rather doubt that someone who thought it looked good would take photos I would want to look at.



Way to judge. :

I know aesthetics trump function for some. A good example was a woman I saw this morning in very aesthetically pleasing Ferragamo boots, obviously appearance was important to her. I noticed her boots mainly because they were up in the air after she had unfortunately slipped and fallen on her backside trying to walk on the snowy/icy sidewalk. My black snow boots may look a bit odd with a tailored suit, but as someone who prioritizes function over form I had sufficient traction on the slippery sidewalk to help her back to her feet.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > Why? That thing looks hideous, and I rather doubt that someone who thought it looked good would take photos I would want to look at.
> ...


Well said, You are a real scientist (NO pum intented)


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2015)

for all those who find the EOS M3 ever so *ugly*, there is a much more "elegant, flashy, glitzy, smooth, sleek, cool, apple-like, totally premium" alternative available ... 




;D

*Oh so pretty*. Carved from one solid block of aluminium. The Leica apple of all mirrorless cameras. But functionally it's *pretty much* where the Canon EOS M was before it got the first Firmware update. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> for all those who find the EOS M3 ever so *ugly*, there is a much more "elegant, flashy, glitzy, smooth, sleek, cool, apple-like, totally premium" alternative available ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egad, that's an ugly camera. What's that dumb thing that looks like a mini searchlight sticking up from the top? And that big red dot logo badge clashes with the orange lettering on the lens, how tacky. The logo should be blue and start with a "Z", then it would be a good-looking camera that I'd want to be seen carrying.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



When you reduce a $700ish camera to $299, of course, it becomes high demand.

One of hundreds in google: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2364044,00.asp


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> for all those who find the EOS M3 ever so *ugly*, there is a much more "elegant, flashy, glitzy, smooth, sleek, cool, apple-like, totally premium" alternative available ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:-\


----------



## sdsr (Feb 4, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > Why? That thing looks hideous, and I rather doubt that someone who thought it looked good would take photos I would want to look at.
> ...



Perhaps, but neither I nor the person you directly responded to earlier said anything about aesthetics trumping function!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



700 to 299 you mean like the PEN E-PL6 right now? totally. or the mass discounting of 70% that Sony did t o the NEX-5 around mid 2014 in the US? you bet. or the 55% discount to the Lumix GX7? totally.

Your link. Cute. However that's reviews. you stated "SELLING" so where's your SALES stats?

Just because items are reviewed highly doesn't mean people are buying them more than others. I bet the D750 is rated higher than the D3300 - and I bet you the D3300 walks all over it in sales.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 5, 2015)

I predict pricing will be 699 in Canada, 599 U$D.

Tethered shooting would be nice. Tilt LCD, built in flash for a kiss of fill light, grip, standard lugs, mode/exposure comp dials, are all good in my books. I read somewhere the battery voltage of the M1 was one of the reasons for slow AF, even with USM lenses.

Anyone know what the button beside the shutter button is for?


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 5, 2015)

EVF-DC1 is available for $247.49 (~200 USD) at Canon Canada at the moment for anyone interested.

http://estore.canon.ca//shop/en-CA/catalog/product-accessories/powershot-digital-camera-accessories/tripods-other-accessories-10659-24/viewfinder-evf-dc1?pubID=66313&avad=85109_f7f9af8e&al_affid=66313


----------



## bf (Feb 5, 2015)

This topic suggests that "finally" the M system is getting some attention.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2015)

Jamesy said:


> I predict pricing will be 699 in Canada, 599 U$D.


If you are right, add another $200 for the EVF, that will make it a $800 camera. I am wondering how many of us will buy it??


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2015)

Jamesy said:


> Anyone know what the button beside the shutter button is for?



I believe it reads "M.fn" - slightly better to see on image of white M3. Meaning "multi function". As on 7d, 7d ii, 5d iii. Default use there for AF-field group selection toggle, butcfully user configurable to a lot of different funtions.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 5, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > I predict pricing will be 699 in Canada, 599 U$D.
> ...



What are your price predictions?


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 5, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what the button beside the shutter button is for?
> ...



Thanks for that - at second glance at the white one you are correct.

I wonder if the knurling around the shutter button serves any purpose functionally. On the EOS-M this is the spot for the slider that changes modes from Auto to stills to video. On the M3 that has been moved to a dial.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what the button beside the shutter button is for?
> ...



Thanks for that!

The increased manual control suggests some aspect of catering to dSLR users looking for a smaller system.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 5, 2015)

bf said:


> This topic suggests that "finally" the M system is getting some attention.



I think there has always been the potential for Canon to produce a camera that should compete with the high-end small cameras like the Sony RX-1 and Sony RX 100 Mark III. They and others have proved there is a market for high quality pocketable cameras like that.

In my eyes, Canon has thus far failed in that arena. Will they deliver the goods with the EOS M3? I sincerely hope so.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

I never thought I would be considering a Samsung camera, but this little fireball has winner written all over it. Might be a worthy alternative for possible M3 buyers. 

28MP BSI Sensor
4K internal recording
9 FPS
NX-1 AF
Flippy screen
Killer lenses
$799
...

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7658835946/samsung-introduces-nx500-with-nx1-28mp-bsi-sensor#comments


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2015)

also just saw the Samsung NX500 announcement. Same 28 MP BSI sensor and AF system as NX-1 - just without built-in viewfinder. But full controls with mulitfunctional rear and front dials (and no stupid monofunctional EC dial wasating space). And for all those who want it: 4k video recording. MSRP USD 799 including 16-50 kit lens. 8)
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/7658835946/samsung-introduces-nx500-with-nx1-28mp-bsi-sensor

So whatever MSRP Canon announces for the M3 ... streetprice will definitely be limited! Or else ... firesale! at 299 half a year down the road! ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2015)

Jamesy said:


> I wonder if the knurling around the shutter button serves any purpose functionally. On the EOS-M this is the spot for the slider that changes modes from Auto to stills to video. On the M3 that has been moved to a dial.



I do take the "knurling" around the shutter button to be "the front dial". If not, I'd consider the EOS M3 user interface to be severly crippled and the introduction of a full mode dial would not make a lot of sense. Until confirmed, I hoope for the best. I do want a decent EOS M3, since I got all current EF-M lenses. And I do not really want to move to Sony or Samsung.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2015)

For me, personally, the greatest strengths of the M, though I have the MkI, is that it leverages the system I already own. Sure I don't buy a mirrorless to use with a 600-EX-RT, but the fact that I own four of the flashes and can use them makes the M series a much more appealing purchase than any Samsung or Sony ever can be. It isn't that I am a fanboy, it is that personally that integration makes way more sense to me than a slightly 'better' second party solution. 

I really like my M, though I don't use it much, and if the M3 does the detachable EVF and it can be tethered, this is huge for me, no USB control is a major killer for the M (MkI), then I can definitely see myself getting one. With the YN-E3-RT they can be set up as silent remotes with the lenses I have and triggered from my main camera with zero input from me, no other mirrorless offers me that kind of functionality.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 5, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Jamesy said:
> ...



It is the small size of the M1 (especially with the 22mm lens attached) that is, in my eyes, that is most appealing about the M 'system'...

Am I the only one who will look carefully at the size/weight of the M3, and compare it to the M1's size and weight?


----------



## noncho (Feb 5, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:
 

> I never thought I would be considering a Samsung camera, but this little fireball has winner written all over it. Might be a worthy alternative for possible M3 buyers.
> 
> 28MP BSI Sensor
> 4K internal recording
> ...



I thought I'm the only one looking at NX500 and the good primes of NX system. Let's see the M3 price...


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 5, 2015)

> Digicame-Info posted an updated list of the products Canon will announce tomorrow Friday, February 6th. The news: So far it is not clear if the EOS 8000D is the Japanese name of the EOS 750D or 760D, though I think it is the former. The EOS M3 comes also in a kit with the EVF-DC1 electronic viewfinder.
> 
> EOS 5Ds
> EOS 5Ds R
> ...



Interesting. Was hoping the M3 press release would also leak.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 5, 2015)

I find it odd that there are STILL no specs for the M3, even though lists have leaked for virtually all the other products...hmm.


----------



## dpc (Feb 5, 2015)

Act444 said:


> I find it odd that there are STILL no specs for the M3, even though lists have leaked for virtually all the other products...hmm.




Canon Watch has just posted a list of specs.


----------



## 1Zach1 (Feb 5, 2015)

dpc said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd that there are STILL no specs for the M3, even though lists have leaked for virtually all the other products...hmm.
> ...



Digicame-Info leaked the detailed specs of the upcoming EOS M3.

– 24.2MP CMOS sensor (22.3 x 14.9mm)
– AF is 49 points. Hybrid CMOS AF
– ISO100-12800
– Media SD / SDHC / SDXC (UHS-I compatible)
– DIGIC6 processor
– Wi-Fi
– Continuous shooting 4.2 frames / sec.
– 384 zone metering
– Battery LP-E17
– The shutter speed is 30 seconds -1/4000 seconds
– Video full HD
– Built-in flash
– LCD monitor tilting 3 inches 1.04 million dots. Touch panel
– GPS is not equipped
– EVF option (EVF-DC1)
– The body is stainless steel, magnesium alloy, polycarbonate
– The size 110.9 x 68.0 x 44.4mm
– Weight 366g


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2015)

1Zach1 said:


> – The size 110.9 x 68.0 x 44.4mm
> – Weight 366g



EOS M (1): 109.0 x 67.0 x 32.0 mm - Weight: 298g


----------



## Act444 (Feb 5, 2015)

1Zach1 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Act444 said:
> ...



Cool, thanks for posting that. I wonder if it will get a worldwide release. 

I must complain about one thing though - a new battery?? That's annoying. It makes a potential upgrade that much more costly when needing to replace the batteries as well.


----------



## BRunner (Feb 5, 2015)

1Zach1 said:


> Digicame-Info leaked the detailed specs of the upcoming EOS M3.
> 
> – 24.2MP CMOS sensor (22.3 x 14.9mm)
> – AF is 49 points. Hybrid CMOS AF
> ...



Well, definitely no Dual-Pixel AF, same sensor as new Rebels/7x0 line. Canon is still targeting low end with M3, and saves Dual-Pixel for higher end bodies. <Optimism=On>Maybe we will see more featured M body later this year.</Optimism>

New battery - probably better battery life, but not compatible with your old M :-/

At least optional EVF is confirmed.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 5, 2015)

Act444 said:


> Cool, thanks for posting that. I wonder if it will get a worldwide release.
> 
> I must complain about one thing though - a new battery?? That's annoying. It makes a potential upgrade that much more costly when needing to replace the batteries as well.



Same battery at the 750D/760D


----------



## NorbR (Feb 5, 2015)

No Dual Pixel? What the ...
Guess I'll wait until tomorrow for confirmation, but if it's true, I just don't get it. It would make so much sense on this camera ... ???


----------



## Act444 (Feb 5, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, thanks for posting that. I wonder if it will get a worldwide release.
> ...



...but different from the existing M/M2/Rebel SL1.


----------



## noncho (Feb 5, 2015)

I have 3 batteries for M now, but if it's at least 1100Mah (~25% more than now) I'll be OK with the change (+2 third party like now)  

I don't care about DPAF as far as the AF capabilities are improved.

4.2 FPS is not much, but what I need to know is the buffer size, old M with RAW+JPEG is just unusable for continuous shooting.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 5, 2015)

with camcoder batteries you got acbasic fir then a differeent ohysical size of lithium cell depending on capacity, most camcoders were open backed, but there were a few (panasonic ez's, sony vx100o's) with an internal cavity that could take the stock or higher capscity batteries. 

I wish canon coukd have done something like that with the m, where an bpe12 would fit and work in the cavity for a bpe17...

its one less reason to upgrade....

I'm quite unusual in that 18mp is already more than enough for me, and i'm actually quite happy with the video and high iso performance of the m


----------



## sneakerpimp (Feb 5, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> 1Zach1 said:
> 
> 
> > – The size 110.9 x 68.0 x 44.4mm
> ...



sh!t she's got a fat a$$.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 5, 2015)

sneakerpimp said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 1Zach1 said:
> ...


The increas in thickness is mainly due to the more substantial grip.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 5, 2015)

Tinky said:


> with camcoder batteries you got acbasic fir then a differeent ohysical size of lithium cell depending on capacity, most camcoders were open backed, but there were a few (panasonic ez's, sony vx100o's) with an internal cavity that could take the stock or higher capscity batteries.
> 
> I wish canon coukd have done something like that with the m, where an bpe12 would fit and work in the cavity for a bpe17...
> 
> ...



I do apologise. Ipad and tiredness writing there.

Lets try again shall we....


With camcorder batteries you got a basic fit then a different physical size of lithium cell depending on capacity. Most camcorder battery bays were open backed, but there were a few (panasonic ez's, sony vx1000's) with an internal cavity that could take the stock or higher capacity batteries. 

I wish canon could have done something like that with the m, where a BP-E12 would fit and work in the cavity for a BP-E17.

it's one less reason to upgrade....

I'm quite unusual in that 18mp is already more than enough for me, and i'm actually quite happy with the video and high iso performance of the m.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2015)

So disappointing, a Third-Gen M camera I'll be skipping. DPAF would have made this a sweet camera.


----------



## sneakerpimp (Feb 5, 2015)

Rocky said:


> sneakerpimp said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



of course.. but look at the weight.. then add the EVF.. burp..


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 6, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> ... and it can be tethered, this is huge for me, no USB control is a major killer for the M (MkI)



+1. Being able to tether in the studio for me would be awesome - Also being able to remotely trigger it via my YN triggers like I do for my 5D3 would be awesome. I have the half moon IT trigger for the M but it is fussy and requires line of sight in order to work.


----------

